# Clé USB basse consommation



## jt_69.V (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à acheter une clé USB (8 Go minimum) que je voudrais connecter sur le kit appareil photo de mon iPad2. Depuis iOS 4.2, la puissance disponible sur le dock a été réduite et il ne faut pas dépasser 100 mA. J'ai vérifié avec les clés USB que je possède, et effectivement les clés qui demandent moins de 100 mA montent sans problème sur l'iPad2. Le problème c'est qu'aucun revendeur ne donne la puissance requise par les clés USB qu'il distribue. J'ai contacté (entre autres) MacWay et ldlc et ils m'ont répondu que cette information n'était pas disponible.

Connaitre la puissance requise par une clé USB est assez simple. Sur un Mac, il suffit de connecter la clé USB et de lancer lutilitaire « Informations Système » (dans /Applications/Utilitaires). Dans la partie « Matériel » (colonne de gauche), cliquer sur « USB », puis dans larborescence des périphériques USB (partie de droite de la fenêtre), cliquer sur la clé USB qui vient d'être connectée. La puissance demandée par la clé apparait alors dans la rubrique « Courant requis (mA): ». Attention, il ne faut pas confondre avec la ligne du dessus, qui est intitulée "Courant disponible (mA) :".

Je suis donc à la recherche des références précises de clés USB de capacité >= 8 Go pour lesquelles le "Courant requis" est inférieur à 100 mA.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai regardé rapidement le courant requis par les clés USB que j'avais dans mon tiroir. Donc pour info, j'ai trouvé :

&#8226; Lexar JumpDrive TwistTurn 16 Go : 500 mA -> *NON*






&#8226; Lexar Echo ZE 8 Go : 500 mA -> *NON*





&#8226; EMTEC M400 Em-Desk 8 Go : 98 mA -> *OK*





&#8226; EMTEC S400 Em-Desk 8 Go : 98 mA -> *OK*





En espérant que ça t'aidera.


----------



## jt_69.V (2 Octobre 2011)

Super, merci beaucoup !


----------



## jt_69.V (15 Octobre 2011)

Bon, j'ai testé une clé EMTEC M400 Em-Desk 8 Go, et malheureusement le fabriquant a dû en modifier les caractéristiques car le courant requis est maintenant de 500 mA.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Octobre 2011)

jt_69.V a dit:


> Bon, j'ai testé une clé EMTEC M400 Em-Desk 8 Go, et malheureusement le fabriquant a dû en modifier les caractéristiques car le courant requis est maintenant de 500 mA.


Aïe...

_Informations Système_ rapporte que ma clé EMTEC M400 Em-Desk 8 Go a les caractéristiques suivantes :
	
	



```
Capacité :                   8,09 Go (8 086 618 112 octets)
...
Identifiant du produit :     0x0165
Identifiant du fournisseur : 0x1307 (USBest Technology Inc.)
Version :                    1.00
...
Courant requis (mA) :        98
```
Et pour l'EMTEC S400 Em-Desk 8 Go, les informations sont identiques (même capacité, même interface, même n° de version, même consommation).


----------



## jt_69.V (15 Octobre 2011)

Merci, le problème c'est que EMTEC n'est pas le fabriquant. Ils doivent se contenter de la distribution. Voici ce que donne les infos pour la clé  EMTEC M400 Em-Desk 8 Go que j'ai testée:

  Identifiant du produit:	0x1000
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x090c  (Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan)
  Version:	10,00
  Numéro de série:	11060719004318
  Vitesse:	Jusquà 480 Mb/s
  Fabricant:	
  Identifiant de lemplacement:	0xfa441340 / 12
  Courant disponible (mA):	500
  Courant requis (mA):	500

Le fournisseur est ici Silicon Motion, alors que la tienne est fournie par USBest Technology.


----------

